

College is Overrated - adambourg
http://www.mikekarnj.com/blog/2010/11/10/higher-education-is-overrated/

======
YooLi
'College is overrated' is usually said by someone who became successful (I
know, we can debate what 'successful' is, but I think everyone on HN can agree
on a somewhat similar definition) without a degree or with a degree and then
looks back and thinks they could have been successful 4 years sooner if they
didn't waste time getting the degree. The problem with the statement, even if
it 100% correct in their situation, is that it is not overrated in a lot of
other situations.

I'll agree that there are a lot of degrees that have a low benefit to cost &
time ratio (liberal arts, political science, etc.) where the statement
probably applies well, but it is inaccurate for professions like medical
doctors, electrical engineers, nuclear physicists, lawyers, and similar
specializations.

~~~
xtac
Not too sound biased as a pol sci degree holder but I think people grossly
underestimate political science as a major.

~~~
mbm
It's "to," man! I thought that degree was supposed to provide you with some
writin' skillz?

------
ShardPhoenix
With the number of articles and comments on this topic, I think college is
starting to become _under_ rated around here.

------
izendejas
The reason Obama, Bill Gates, et all promote college is because there's a huge
difference between a Google and a Facebook--not to underestimate the latter.
And notice that they more likely usually promote STEM (Science, Tech,
Engineering and Math), not just any college.

Could Brin/Page or anyone, for that matter, have come up with a Google without
finishing an undergrad degree in CS and some graduate Studies at a school like
Stanford? Very unlikely. Google required a bit more than creativity. It
required great hacking and also knowledge of the complexity in information
retrieval problems which you didn't get back then with online lectures (what
lectures?) on dial-up, etc.

Meanwhile, Facebook as great as a company that it is, mostly borrowed ideas
and tweaked them a bit with "exclusivity," a clean design, etc. Not saying
that isn't admirable, but yes, it doesn't require graduate level work, just
creativity and a lot of hard work to get jumpstarted. And I bet Zuckerberg
didn't start hiring high school dropouts/grads to help him scale his site,
etc. Surely there were a few, but I doubt they accounted for many.

So if you want to build the next Facebook, you better be hard-working, smart,
and creative.

If you want to build the next Google, you better be that and learn about the
next challenges in machine learning, information retrieval, data parallelism,
etc. And that more than likely requires that you learn it from the experts--
ie, more than likely not your average college/high school dropout.

------
cantbecool
Every time I walk out of class at uni, I keep thinking about this "You dropped
a hundred and fifty grand on a fucking education you coulda got for a dollah
fifty in late charges at the public library. - Will from Good Will Hunting

------
sp4rki
I agree completely that college is completely overrated, but only regarding
its ability a to create a successful professional. I think everyone should get
at least a bachelors degree in their life on whatever field they are
interested in, but they should do so because of a drive to expand their
knowledge instead of making a degree a proverbial stepping stone to great-dom.

That being said, if you have the determination, patience, and drive to extract
such education yourself by means of books, practice, and mentors, why should
you not be allowed to become a Doctor, a Nuclear Physicist, or an Architect?

Our educational system is broken, a degree doesn't mean scoot, and everyone
should be able to take a test (of various tests actually) to prove that he
posses the skills and knowledge to do a job. I understand not letting a 20
year old operate on a patient because he passed an exam, but if the kid passed
a standardized exam that proves he has the knowledge and capability to become
a resident, why shouldn't he be able to? The same applies to all careers that
are potentially 'dangerous', the requirements should be simple, pass an exam
and get some experience under a mentor (via an internship, paid or unpaid).

~~~
EvanSkillshare
I definitely agree with your statements, and I think this is in line with the
mission of Skillshare, the author's new startup. People should be learning for
the sake of learning! We need to rework our terminology when it comes to
speaking about the value of an education; we should be thinking in terms of
learning, not economics.

By the way, if you guys are really into the topic, then you should check out
Skillshare's latest project on Kickstarter, an animated video (one of those
kinetic typography types) about the impending Student Loan Crisis:
<http://kck.st/d0MG8o>

------
pkghost
College is a time for exploring the expanses of human knowledge, the beauty of
human relationships, and the depths of the human soul (1).

I can think of no other social construct or institution that provides as many
broad avenues for personal growth as college (2). Children are limited by
their lack of sufficient socialization, professionals and laborers are
obligated to focus constantly if not narrowly, and those who have committed to
marriage or parenthood pour energy into their loved ones.

College is not life's panacea, nor, I hope, is it the best time of your life,
but it certainly can be more than just a bad bet.

(1) Let's not forget bottles, bongs, bottoms, and beats.

(2) There are plenty of alternatives for the intrepid.

------
zazi
I just want to point out my own (different) experience with college. College
was a life changing experience for me. I went there to learn and get as much
out of it as possible. And I did! It definitely was not overrated for me.

So college might be suited for some people, and not others. But just because
it doesn't suit some people, it doesn't mean that the statement 'College is
overrated' is true per se.

------
nwmcsween
Reading the article it seems like a big advertisement for his startup. Collage
isn't overrated, people yammering about collage being overrated are usually
the ones that didn't go and don't understand that nearly all students go to it
because they want to learn more from brighter minds about what they love.

------
toddh
Becoming a well rounded human being has definitely become underrated. College
isn't just for votech. It's where you learn all the civilization stuff that
locates you in the human family.

------
sliverstorm
_College is completely overrated. We need to debunk the myth that a college
degree leads to success. It doesn’t lead to a higher salary or better career._

Well, it can. Though to me college is mostly my gateway to the careers I think
I will enjoy and the knowledge & skills I desire.

~~~
sudont
If I hadn't gone to college, I would have ended up in a dead-end janitorial or
factory job, stuck in a small town and never have been exposed to fine arts
and web development.

------
ez77
At this rate, there will surely come a time where college will be underrated.

------
jbooth
Whether or not he's right, this particular guy should've taken a couple more
writing classes while he had the chance.

